# Could really use some help..



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

been on naturethroid 48.75mg (i assume 1/2 grain) the last month.

labs from last month were 
tsh 0.10 (0.3-3)
free t3 2.88 (2.5-3.9)
free t4 0.76 (0.58-1.64)
reverse t3 14 (8-25)

labs this month
tsh 1.96 (0.3-3)
free t3 2.6 (2.5-3.9) <- the reason i probably dont feel well since its so low in the range
free t4 0.68 (0.58-1.64)
reverse t3 11 (8-25)
tpo 741 
tgab 83
ferritin 54 (11-306)

all my labs plummeted on this month's labs. im not feeling any better. just recently found out i have EBV. awaiting for supplements to come in the mail. 
i actually feel jittery, this has been going on a week. people suggest i need an increase. maybe to a grain? opinions?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Smellie,
I am on 1/2 grain and that's 32 mcg's. Careful with this stuff - Because of the T3 in it, it can be very powerful if you increase too much too fast. I learned that the hard way. I have been on 1/2 grain now for months and doing well. Even though my TSH goes between 1 - 2.5 and my Free's are usually on the low end of normal, I feel pretty good. I increased once because my T3 was tanked and had the hyper symptoms from hell. I had to completely stop taking meds and start over from scratch. It wasn't pretty.
Your TPO is still pretty high. Are you taking steps to control the autoimmune issue and not just treating the thyroid? You really have to do both you know. Hashi's is an autoimmune disease and NOT a thyroid disease. My TPO has come down since going gluten free and starting Selenium. Have you addressed the autoimmune issue? You can throw medication at your thyroid all day long, but there is sooooo much more to this disease than just medication. If you already feel jittery, just think what increasing to a grain will do!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

^^^ Spoken like a true pro. ^^^


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

sjm,
yep. I picked up Isabella Wentz's Hashimotos root cause book and doing everything in that book to help me heal. Im taking 8-12 supplements a day that includes vitamin d3, selenium, glutamine, iron, etc. I am addressing the root cause. I just recently learned that EBV is a trigger to hashis since its a virus and I came up positive with my blood results. I am awaiting supplements in the mail. I am also gluten and dairy free. Ive done ALCAT food allergy testing and waiting for those results too. I did a saliva test to check my adrenals and that came back normal. trust me, ive done my research. i was on synthroid cytomel and realized it didnt do anything for me, so now im on naturethroid 65 mg. i just got the new dose today.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

ps. are you part of the hashimotos 411 page on facebook? lots of useful info. I feel jittery because my body is overcompensating and my adrenals are probably in overdrive since I don't have enough thyroid hormone. we need thyroid hormone to function. did u see my free t4/free t3 levels? they are tanked and i physically feel the symptoms.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in again and say it sure sounds like you are doing all the right stuff!

hugs6


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

smelliebellie said:


> ps. are you part of the hashimotos 411 page on facebook? lots of useful info. I feel jittery because my body is overcompensating and my adrenals are probably in overdrive since I don't have enough thyroid hormone. we need thyroid hormone to function. did u see my free t4/free t3 levels? they are tanked and i physically feel the symptoms.


I did see your T's. Your T4 will be lower on Naturethroid. I just want to caution you when increasing doses. I slowly increased from 1/2 grain to a full grain and after about a month I was completely hyper symptom central. And the weird part was my labs really didn't reflect the way I was feeling. I found that I actually feel better with my TSH around 1-2 and my free's in the low end of normal. If my free's get too high, my blood pressure shoots up, really BAD jitters, heart palps from hell and anxiety. I had to go off meds for a month and let my TSH climb to 9.0 before starting over again! It was awful. Everyone of us is different and I thought since most people on the board said they feel better when their free's are mid range to 3/4, I thought I must be in the category too. Well I am not. Mine get too much over low normal, it's a nightmare. 
Just be careful and monitor how you feel. The hypers struck me out of nowhere and once you go that way it takes awhile to nomalize again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> been on naturethroid 48.75mg (i assume 1/2 grain) the last month.
> 
> labs from last month were
> tsh 0.10 (0.3-3)
> ...


If you have EBV, you may be better off to take Valtrex. Not sure supplements will do the trick. I had it last year and after I got through that, I found out I had Lyme Disease. It's just been a hoot!

Yes; your FT3 is way to low. Most of us do best when FT3 is at about 75% of the range given by your lab. So, bumping up is good but not by 1/2 grain. Go slow; add 1/4 grain, get labs in about 6 to 8 weeks and you will probably have to bump up again and again until you feel well.

I am stable on 3 1/2 grains of Armour and have been for years but it took a lot of titration effort on my doctor's part and a lot of patience on my part.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Sjm, thank you! I will wait out 6-8 weeks and I do plan to go up every 1/4 gr as opposed to 1/2. glad you are feeling better now! I do take selenium daily.

Andros, 
I do take valtrex when I have a severe breakout of cold sores. But my doctor never prescribed it as a course to take for 5-7 days.  I'm taking supplements that have helped others who have ebv who have had success along with high doses of vitamin c iv's.


----------

